# Advice on work+migrate to Australia - Job opportunites for Banking Ops professionals



## Candida (May 30, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to this forum. I am hoping to get some guidance and advice on how to go about finding work in the private sector and migrating to Australia. I am in the Banking industry and am looking at getting jobs via headhunters with company willing to sponser visa. 
Will companies be willing to sponsor work visa? If they don't, how do I negotiate with them on sponsoring the visa/getting our own visa? 
Or is there any other channels of moving to Aus? Are companies generally willing to sponsor visa ? 

Thanks


----------

